# How do i convence my dad to let me get a frerret



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I RELLY RELLY want a ferret but my dad sasy no cuz they smell bad any ida on keeping the smell down also if u ever onwen a ferret plz tell me what u thought of the smell THANK YOU


----------



## KatelynAlysa (Nov 25, 2011)

Be very careful with hedgies and ferrets, both are/can be master escape artists and with ferrets being predators and hedgies being prey this could be a DEADLY situation.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I agree with Katelyn. If you get one, you'll need to make sure both are in completely escape-proof cages. Personally, I wouldn't want to have them in the same room even, since for all you know, it's putting further stress on your hedgehog, with the smell of a predator all around. Also, make sure your dad knows how expensive they are - that might be more of a deal-breaker than the smell. With the smell, the best thing to do is clean their litter box daily, possibly twice daily, and clean the cage regularly. An open cage will help as well, and there's cologne and bath sprays you can buy for ferrets. I don't own a ferret, but I work at a pet store. I'm not bothered at all by ferret smell, but it varies a lot from person to person. We had a customer who was complaining about the smell when I had the ferret out and three feet away from her.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have they money for every thing also i could put the ferret in the other room my mom wants a ferret butt dad says no he onwd a ferret butt he didt take care of him right


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

KatelynAlysa said:


> Be very careful with hedgies and ferrets, both are/can be master escape artists and with ferrets being predators and hedgies being prey this could be a DEADLY situation.


 The cages i will use are both eacpe proof


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I've never had a ferret in my life,but I've had friends who did have ones and their personal experiences were that they were lovely pets but very smelly. Here I will leave this link for you http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=1820 if you ever want to own a ferret.
I've been told, but I am not sure, that female ferrets smell less than males. Also, some people use surgery to remove odor glands, there is a huge debate wether it is humane or not, personally I wouldn't do that to my pet, I feel it is like declawing a cat. However, the decision is up to you if you manage to convince your dad. You can always tell him that you promise it won't smell bad and that if it do happens he can get rid of it Iwhich is how I managed to convince my mom to have my hedgie). Good luck


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

I love my ferrets, but you should do A LOT of research before getting one. I suggest you check out this place http://holisticferret60.proboards.com/index.cgi Tons of great information there.


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

greenbeansrabbitry said:


> I love my ferrets, but you should do A LOT of research before getting one. I suggest you check out this place http://holisticferret60.proboards.com/index.cgi Tons of great information there.


I have done 2years of research thanx i have read this already


----------



## Hedgehog lover01 (Jan 10, 2012)

vasogoma said:


> I've never had a ferret in my life,but I've had friends who did have ones and their personal experiences were that they were lovely pets but very smelly. Here I will leave this link for you http://www.drsfostersmith.com/pic/article.cfm?aid=1820 if you ever want to own a ferret.
> I've been told, but I am not sure, that female ferrets smell less than males. Also, some people use surgery to remove odor glands, there is a huge debate wether it is humane or not, personally I wouldn't do that to my pet, I feel it is like declawing a cat. However, the decision is up to you if you manage to convince your dad. You can always tell him that you promise it won't smell bad and that if it do happens he can get rid of it Iwhich is how I managed to convince my mom to have my hedgie). Good luck


THANK YOU for the ida of i cloud get rid of it if it smells


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Ferrets are very social animals and need to have a friend or two. Having just one ferret is not fair to the ferret, so plan on having two or three. They are also highly energetic and need lots of out of cage time in a safe, ferret proof environment. 

Even a descented ferret has a smell. They have an odor to their bodies and of course poop and urine smells just like with any animal. Not only do their litter boxes need to be cleaned daily but their bedding needs washing every couple of days because their body odor gets in the bedding. 

The more you wash a ferret the more they smell as it makes them produce more of the oils that the bath washed off. There are perfumed shampoos but we found all that did was made them smell like a perfumey ferret. :lol: 

Food does make a big difference in how bad their poop smells. Fish based foods make them absolutely reek, gag you type of smell. There is a product called BiOdor or something similar that is supposed to reduce the smell of both their bodies and their poop but we never found it made much difference. I always found they smelled stronger in the spring and summer, winter not as bad. 

Chances are if you dad thinks they smell before owning one, he is not going to like the smell if you get one. You will have to be diligent in keeping them clean, including litter box and washing their bedding. Make sure you get an easily accessible cage like the Ferret Nation because ferrets love hammocks and hanging tunnels and hanging things are a pain if the cage only has small doors. 

I found when we first got them they didn't noticeably smell, even after we had 8 their smell was not objectionable. As they got older, they seemed to have more body odor and I ended up being allergic to their feces. At first I couldn't figure it out because being around the ferrets didn't bother me but being around their cage/litter box made me wheeze. 

Ferrets also need yearly shots, just like cats and dogs and ferrets are very prone to cancer.

Here's some of our gang. The last one passed away in the fall.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm sorry but "getting rid of it because it smells" is a cheap way to get out of pet ownership. Pets should be guaranteed a safe loving forever home. They should not enter a household with if, ands or buts. 

You should be ready for ownership for the entire duration of the animals life. Yes, there will always be life changing situations that you cannot foresee, but promising a parent that if the animal smells they can get rid of it is just..... Disappointing, for a lack of a better term. If your parents are not behind you 100% then you are better off waiting until you have your own income or your own place or even both. 

My mom will never question a vet visit. Just 3 weeks ago my horse got a puncture wound that could have turned much more serious, and I didn't need to check with my mom over pricing because I knew she'd trust that I knew best. I've had her for 10 years now and plan on keeping her till her time. Same with all my animals. I've actually developed an allergy to my hedgie too, started when my hands peeled very badly after handling him. But I have no plans on rehomeing him because he's already 3 and I'd rather be able to guarantee that he'll live a comfortable life. Though I DO handle him with gloves, but surprisingly he's been doing good with the change and has adjusted well. 

I apologise for the long essay, but people who think they can just get rid of a pet because it's inconvenient really bothers me. And I do hope that you will not use it as a selling point to your dad.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

You are right about that, but it will not smell that bad if taken proper care of, hence there will be no need to give it a new home. It is actually a good way to calm down her parents and convince them of the idea of getting one.
For example, in my case, if my hedgie ever happens to be that smelly that it bothers people in my house, then it would mean that I am not a good owner and not taking the proper care for her, so it would be best if she found a better home anyway.
It is in no means the same as saying "if I get bored I will get rid of it", but a way to show your parents you will commit to this and assume complete responsibility.


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

Hedgehog lover01 said:


> greenbeansrabbitry said:
> 
> 
> > I love my ferrets, but you should do A LOT of research before getting one. I suggest you check out this place http://holisticferret60.proboards.com/index.cgi Tons of great information there.
> ...


Glad you've done some research. Sorry I meant by posting that, that you should join and ask them  They may be able to help some more.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

vasogoma said:


> You are right about that, but it will not smell that bad if taken proper care of, hence there will be no need to give it a new home. It is actually a good way to calm down her parents and convince them of the idea of getting one.
> For example, in my case, if my hedgie ever happens to be that smelly that it bothers people in my house, then it would mean that I am not a good owner and not taking the proper care for her, so it would be best if she found a better home anyway.
> It is in no means the same as saying "if I get bored I will get rid of it", but a way to show your parents you will commit to this and assume complete responsibility.


While she may be able to keep smell down by using the methods Nancy gave and doing whatever she can to keep the cage clean, etc., that's still not a good way to go, in my opinion. That still gives the opening of her dad being able to say "Get rid of the ferret" for anything, if he wants. All he has to do is say the smell's bothering him. Or the smell could honestly still bug him a bit, even if the cage is nice and clean and the ferret is well taken care of. Better not to take chances when an animal's care is being considered.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> vasogoma said:
> 
> 
> > You are right about that, but it will not smell that bad if taken proper care of, hence there will be no need to give it a new home. It is actually a good way to calm down her parents and convince them of the idea of getting one.
> ...


You are totally right, I take back the advice I gave, better not risk the little fella's wellbeing.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2012)

i dont mean to be discouraging but are you aware of the time commitment a ferret requires? i have had one in the past and they are incredibly needy. They need to be activly played with for about 2 hours a day minimum. If they dont recieve enough attention they can be incredibly distructive. they will end up out of their cage and can get into walls, they love to steal and hide things. They as said before are master escape artist for one and contrary to what people think keeping them in cages isnt a good idea. they need alot to stimulate them and often require rooms of their own that have been ferret proffed to play in. 

The way i can best describe it is about the same as having a 1 year old child. they need constant supervision and attention, and it would not be a pet i would get unless you are sure you have the time to spend with them daily.


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

Quillzmom said:


> i dont mean to be discouraging but are you aware of the time commitment a ferret requires? i have had one in the past and they are incredibly needy. They need to be activly played with for about 2 hours a day minimum. If they dont recieve enough attention they can be incredibly distructive. they will end up out of their cage and can get into walls, they love to steal and hide things. They as said before are master escape artist for one and contrary to what people think keeping them in cages isnt a good idea. they need alot to stimulate them and often require rooms of their own that have been ferret proffed to play in.
> 
> The way i can best describe it is about the same as having a 1 year old child. they need constant supervision and attention, and it would not be a pet i would get unless you are sure you have the time to spend with them daily.


I agree with Quillzmom. They are incredibly needy animals and if you cannot give them the attention they need, then why not focus on getting another pet for the time being that is within your means to care for. I just hate to think of a ferret being given up because your parents will not approve. Also as mentioned previously, ferrets are escape artists. I highly doubt a lot of cages are escape proof, and I know my cousin lets her 2 ferrets free rome because once they've been in their cage for a little while they will get grumpy and destroy things.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Ferret gets sick. You have to go to the vet. Hedgehog gets sick a week later. You have to go to the vet.
Are you able to afford the vet visits in case they happen in the same week? (Trust me, stuff like this happens.)


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

Do you have any friends that have ferrets that you might be able to "ferret sit" to give it a chance?

You may have to give it time and wait until you are on your own.

I can see his reasoning. My sister had ferrets and they did STINK and they were very destructive.  

JMO

ML


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

any of your parents pet people? when i was a teenager my parents told me not to bring home any more animals, but when i didnt listen my mother would fall in love with the animal after seeing it and let me keep it


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm very sorry, but I don't think a ferret would be a good fit in your home when you're still learning how to take care of a baby hedgie. That doesn't mean that sometime in the future you wouldn't be ready, but I've seen many people go down the road of getting a new animal, loving it, getting another new animal, and suddenly their first one is on the back burner and loses its appeal.

I think you should worry about Jasper first and foremost.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

i agree with einsteinsmama
you should focus on bonding with your hedgie, getting a ferret would divide your time at between the pets at a crucial time


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

Yep, I had to actually bring Einstein with me to work the other day because I knew I wasn't going to be home in time for his scheduled holding and my husband was staying over night on a boat for the USCG. Thankfully, he was in my nice warm dark office the entire time and when I brought him out, he was the life of the party. However, because of Einstein, I know that I wouldn't have time for a ferret, and my husband and I are still scratching our heads wondering what we'll do when junior comes. I know I won't get rid of him, but how can I accommodate a strict schedule with a baby that has a not so strict schedule lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2012)

[quote="EinsteinsMama" I know I won't get rid of him, but how can I accommodate a strict schedule with a baby that has a not so strict schedule lol.[/quote]

einsteinsmama, i actually have a hedgie and a small child and it isnt so bad. i would suggest though that if you can get help from someone for the first 3=4 weeks. Do you have family that can either take care of einstien for you or help with other things so you can have time for him? I had a Bunnie when my sons was born and i had him go stay with my sister for a few weeks( he was really comfortable with her) when i brought baby home so i had time to get into a rhythm with everything.


----------



## pink-ster (Mar 3, 2012)

How old are you if you dont mind me asking? Ferrets are VERY difficult pets to manage. The time they need is a large issue. Yes they do smell. They have a smell to them. Plus whenever there is any amount of pee or poo in the cage, it will smell. Trust me. I had 3 ferrets a few years ago and another very large issue I would like to gently tell you that I was unaware of at the time is that something like 90% of ferrets get adrenal disease. Cancer. Surgery or life long medication is the treatment. It is very very difficult. All 3 of mine got adrenal. 

Stick with your hedgie for now..give him the love and attention he deserves. I will never get another ferret even though I loved them all dearly. It's just too heartbreaking for me, plus the time management is very difficult. Also like someone else mentioned, ferrets need buddies. Please dont just get one.. so lonley.


----------

